# Programme wie *** :)



## Christian Fein (15. April 2002)

Hinter diesem Aufmacher verbirgt sich ein Aufruf 

Und zwar soll hier eine Liste entstehen mit den Wichtigsten Tools & Programmen die es zu installieren gibt :
Postet bitte keine Listen mit Links ohne Beschreibung sondern lieber nur *EIN* Programm aber dafuer *Ausfuehrlich* 
Wenns geht mit Screenshot eventuell 
Muessen keine Unbekannten sein, kann auch für Liunxer sehr bekannt sein.

PS: ich poste morgen auch (02:58) Zeit fuers bett


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. April 2002)

Quanta Web Development Environment
Der wie ich finde beste Editor für WebDev. Syntax-Highlightning für viele Sprachen (XML, HTML, PHP, Java, JavaScript usw.)
http://quanta.sourceforge.net






The KDevelop C\C++ Development Environment
Die Entwicklungsumgebung vom KDE Team. Ähnelt Visual Studio ein wenig (finde ich). Sehr guter Application Wizard!
http://www.kdevelop.org





XMMS Cross Platform Multimedia Player
XMMS ist WinAMP unter Linux. Das beste Multimedia Programm unter dieser Plattform, das vor allem mit den PlugIns reizt, mit denen man auch Video-Files abspielen kann.
http://www.xmms.org





Später kommt noch mehr
P.S.: Sorry für die großen Bilder


----------



## Christian Fein (15. April 2002)

emacs 






emacs editor fuer das coden von so ziemlich allem. 
Durch plugins leicht aufwertbar / anpasbar .
Meiner meinung nach das schoenste Schriftbild.
Der Xemacs entspricht dem emacs in Bedienung in Features usw .


----------

